# My boyfriend left



## Andi (May 22, 2006)

I took him to the airport today and then I came home to an empty apartment (he stayed with me for 2 weeks). I have a friend staying with me tonight so at least my bed wonÂ´t be empty. I am on such a rollercoaster ride of emotions right now, I change from being optimistic to my-life-has-no-meaning-anymore within seconds.

I think I can just use about anything to cheer me up right now, even if itÂ´s just for a minute






and weÂ´re still both totally optimistic about the whole long distance thing but he wonÂ´t be permanently back in vienna till 2 years from now!!!! How am I ever gonna go through this?

on top of this my mom called a minute ago being all chatty, asked how my day was, and she asked when he leaves!...and IÂ´ve told her the date like 10times so far so I burst out crying on the phone


----------



## lavender (May 22, 2006)

Awww.....



don't worry, you will get through this. Try to get your mind off this...and try to concentrate on something else for now.

Read all the posts on MUT that you have been missing in the past 2 weeks! That should help you divert your mind for sometime.


----------



## Mina (May 22, 2006)

am so sorry arielle....hold on let me cheer u up...


----------



## mabelwan (May 22, 2006)

I've had the same situation 2yrs ago, and I know how you feel now. Cheer up gal! We'll be with you always. Lov ya!


----------



## Mina (May 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxGkQ...h=dayal%20baba

check this out...


----------



## jennycateyez (May 22, 2006)

sorry to hear that, its going to be ruff for 2 years but keep urself busy and just remember how much u love him. sorry andrea


----------



## Maja (May 22, 2006)

Oh Andi, I'm so sorry!





I know it's rough, but it feels worse now because it just happened. You'll see, it will be easier as the days go by and you'll be busy with school and life.


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 22, 2006)

You'll get through this don't worry. Even though 2 years sound like a long time, it really isn't. The years will go by before you know it. Hope you feel better!


----------



## KellyB (May 22, 2006)

Hang in there honey. I hope things get easier for you. We'll all send good thoughts your way!!


----------



## redrocks (May 22, 2006)

Oh Andi, I'm so sorry! Hang in there girl! Things will look up!


----------



## Satin (May 22, 2006)

The same thing happened to me a yr ago...cheer up sweetie...concentrate on some other thing and try to talk to him whenever u can...that way u can hear his voice and be more close to him...cheer up...keep posting on mut and we'll keep u occupied!


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 22, 2006)

poor Andrea...



Hang in there!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 22, 2006)

well, long distance relationships are tough and it takes a lot of patience, love and dedication to make it work. but you seem to be doing just fine. hang in there.


----------



## chocobon (May 23, 2006)

Oh am so sorry,this used to happen to me every single year for 7 years and I know how it feels,but u just gotta concentrate on sumthin else and try to be optimistic plus there's always phone calls and emails,sorry



,hang in there



,2 years will fly by don't worry sweetie


----------



## Becka (May 23, 2006)

that has totally got to suck, I have never been in that situation. Hang in there Andrea, keep yourself as busy as you can


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Andi. Just think about the fact that you two have a beautiful relationship. I am sure that you will be able to visit him. Each day that passes by brings you one day closer to him. In the meantime, try to go out with friends so that the time flies by.

We are here for you!

:Hugs:

And so is the Hoff...






I hope this put a smile on your face.


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am so sorry Andi. Just think about the fact that you two have a beautiful relationship. I am sure that you will be able to visit him. Each day that passes by brings you one day closer to him. In the meantime, try to go out with friends so that the time flies by.
We are here for you!

:Hugs:

And so is the Hoff...

http://www.buffalobeast.com/51/hasselhoff3.jpg

I hope this put a smile on your face.

haha, actually that made my eyes tear up LOL because I thought that was so sweet of you to post a pic of my "other" man, and I havenÂ´t seen that one before





and thanks to everyone, IÂ´ll definitely be on MuT more often now!!!!


----------



## Lovelylily (May 23, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon...hugs!


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* haha, actually that made my eyes tear up LOL because I thought that was so sweet of you to post a pic of my "other" man, and I havenÂ´t seen that one before




and thanks to everyone, IÂ´ll definitely be on MuT more often now!!!!

YAY! I am so glad. I thought the puppies would help too.


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry sweetie! I'm sure the time will fly in no time! I know how hard it is to be away from your man for too long! Don't worry, all will be well. I know I learned it's true that absence does make the heart grow fonder! We're here to cheer you up anytime you need it!!!


----------



## Cheebs (May 24, 2006)

Aw, I'm sorry! I know how it is to feel lonely without your bf since mine is in the army and he's always leaving to do training and taskings. *hugs* Feel better soon


----------



## kenike (May 31, 2006)

hang in there! lean on your girlfriends.... you can visit him. long distance love affair. it's been done you know....


----------



## Leza1121 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Andi,

Don't worry, you will *definitely* get through this. Remember, you both can stay in touch via email. Between writing him, med school and your time here on MUT those 2years will fly by.....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 8, 2006)

AWww... ((((HUGS!!)))) hope you're feeling better!!! xoxoxo


----------

